# Querverdrahtung zwischen Schaltschränken einer Anlage



## Kieler (1 November 2019)

Als ich letztens zur Inbetriebnahme einer kleinen 3 feldrigen Schaltanlage gekommen bin, habe ich gesehen, wie viele Querverdrahtungen meine Kollegen vor Ort ausführen mussten. Also aus dem einem Feld über die untere Klemmenleiste dann mit Kabel in das Nachbarfeld und wieder über eine Klemmenleiste ins Feld. Was für ein Aufwand auf der Baustelle. Für die nächste Anlage habe ich ET200SP eingeplant und so schon den Umfang deutlich verringert. Ich möchte aber gerne noch weiter gehen. In der Regel haben wir hier Schaltschränke ohne Trennwände. Mir schweben hier Steckverbinder zwischen den Schaltschränken vor. Also wenn ich einfach im Nachbarfeld die 24 VDC brauche, möchte ich hierfür kein Kabel mehr verwenden. Einfach die Schaltschränke hinstellen und über Steckverbinder verbinden. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Funktioniert das gut? Was setzt ihr ein.


----------



## Grisu122 (1 November 2019)

Hallo,

Wir benutzen Steckverbindungen eigentlich standardmäßig bei 24V zwischen den Feldern.
Allerdings nur wenn die Schränke direkt nebeneinander stehen.

Für 230/400V nehmen wir normale klemmen.

Funktioniert eigentlich soweit sehr gut.
Bei den Steckverbindungen musst du nur aufpassen daß sie richtig zusammengesteckt sind.

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ing_Lupo (1 November 2019)

Hallo

wir verwenden wo möglich Systemverkabelung. Die Kabel werden zum Transport eingerollt. 

Die fertigen wir selbst, dann kann man variieren.


----------



## GLT (1 November 2019)

Kieler schrieb:


> Mir schweben hier Steckverbinder zwischen den Schaltschränken vor. Also wenn ich einfach im Nachbarfeld die 24 VDC brauche, möchte ich hierfür kein Kabel mehr verwenden. Einfach die Schaltschränke hinstellen und über Steckverbinder verbinden.


Das ist gängiger Marktstandard.

Falls Lastkreise zwischen den Schränken verbunden werden muss, kommen halt normale Klemmleisten rein u. werden dann durchverbunden.

Kabel zwischen Schränken nur dann, wenn man die nicht angereiht aufbauen kann oder Abschottung zwischen den Feldern gefordert.


----------



## Kieler (1 November 2019)

Grisu122 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wir benutzen Steckverbindungen eigentlich standardmäßig bei 24V zwischen den Feldern.
> 
> ...



Verwendet ihr einen bestimmten Typ bei den Steckverbindern?

Montiert ihr die 230/400V dann senkrecht im Schaltschrank, damit die beiden Klemmenleisten sich gegenüber stehen?


----------



## Kieler (1 November 2019)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wir verwenden wo möglich Systemverkabelung. Die Kabel werden zum Transport eingerollt.
> 
> Die fertigen wir selbst, dann kann man variieren.



Welcher Art ist die selbstgefertigte Systemverkabelung? Welche Stecker etc. verwendet ihr? Führt ihr ausschließlich 24 VDC Steuerleitungen rüber?


----------



## Kieler (1 November 2019)

GLT schrieb:


> Das ist gängiger Marktstandard.
> 
> Falls Lastkreise zwischen den Schränken verbunden werden muss, kommen halt normale Klemmleisten rein u. werden dann durchverbunden.



Dieser Marktstandard hat uns noch nicht erreicht. Aber daher kümmere ich mich jetzt ja darum.
Ach an dich die Frage, welche Systeme verwendet ihr und wie ist die Erfahrung?
Bei den Lastkreisen setzt ihr die Klemmen senkrecht und verbindet diese mit Einzeladern?


----------



## acid (4 November 2019)

Bei älteren Schaltschränken haben wir für Steuerspannung (230, 24V) gerne Die steckbaren Weidmüller-Klemmen (z.B. 1815090000) verwendet, das stellt ein recht flexibles und platzsparendes System dar. Dabei wurden die Klemmen senkrecht zwischen den Schränken angebracht, im nächsten Feld wurden die Stecker bereits fertig belegt und beim Aufbau vor Ort muss nur noch zusammengesteckt werden. 

Bei neueren Schränken setzen wir auch die Phoenix HEAVYCON-CIF ein, die bieten eine sehr hohe Klemmendichte und sind Dank Push-In auch sehr einfach zu montieren. Nachteil: mit einer normalen Messspitze kommt der gemeine Elektriker da nicht dran.


----------



## eldon (6 November 2019)

Hi
Haben wir viel abzuhängen verwenden wir die steckbaren Klemmen von Wago. Auch für 230/400V Kreise.
Sind sogar codierbar falls man mit zuviel en Laien zutun hat. 
Typ zbsp: 769-251.


----------

